# Wheel Alignment



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone could recommned a place to get 'proper' wheel alignment done in South London.

Dont really fancy wasting my money in KwiK Fit!


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

http://alignmycar.co.uk/


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

I know it's a bit of a journey for you but ELITE in Rainham Essex are top notch. Me and my mate have used them for years. They have the best equipment and know there stuff.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Would be interested to hear also, I've found nothing but cowboys round my way :-(


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

If you are in the Lakeside, Essex area I am sure Ben (from these forums) @ AMD could sort you out, whilst the other half is getting some retail therapy.

If not I took a trip (1 hour away) out to these guys and they are top notch, http://www.wheels-inmotion.co.uk/.  I had gone for a 4 wheel alignment at a local chain tyre place and they did it four times and still couldn't get it right, they also told me it was impossible to change the back end. have a guess what http://www.wheels-inmotion.co.uk/ put right to get the thrust line correct? yes the back, the alignment machine even shows a video of how to adjust it. Might be a pain and a bit out of your way but its worth knowing its correct.


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the help - one other question is how much would it cost to get this done properly?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

It will cost £60+ vat for four wheel laser alignment by us :thumb:


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Brilliant, booked in for Friday :thumb:

Worth paying decent money for it to make sure it is done properly


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

one place for this

wheelsinmotion


----------



## eternalife (Apr 11, 2008)

I believe the Hunter machine is meant to be the best in the business.
But as with most things - it is just as important to have the right person aligning your vehicle as it is to have the best equipment.

I have used Kwik fit on Leabridge Road E5 a few times (Hunter Machine) - always did a good job, but I knew the person doing the wheel alignment (£80 4 wheel alignment iirc)

Also, many companies that offer wheel alignment have tolerances (of their workmanship for example toe in being a few degrees out but passable on their machine software) which are quite large in some cases. Therefore I try and ensure that alignment is done so the toe is set 100% and not just a 'pass'. Then (relatively) the only tolerance left in, is the machines accuracy.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Another vote for Wheels In Motion here, Tony knows his stuff...wouldn't recommend anyone else. Not far from you either, they're in Chesham (10 minutes from the M25).

Don't bother with 4 wheel alignment get a geometry done. What car do you have and is it modified as some are alot easier to set than others?

As mentioned above it is also important you get someone who knows what they're doing...some cars need extra weight added or a full fuel tank before having the alignment done. Some people don't realise what is and isn't adjustable on cars so will send you on your way after doing half a job!


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

had my car 4 wheel geometry aligned about a month ago,back wheels were toe out by 2 deg and 3 deg.now toe in by 2deg.The difference is unreal much better road holding


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> It will cost £60+ vat for four wheel laser alignment by us :thumb:


Can I get it cheaper for the referral:doublesho (you can pick the car up I only work up the road /wink)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

is that 60 only if adjustment is needed or 60 regardless? down this way the rate seems to 40-45 but free if no adjustments are made


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

I would had thought that is £60+vat regardless you are paying for their labour/skill and the knowledge is was done right 1st time.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

@AMD is that for full setup or what level of setup would it cover?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> is that 60 only if adjustment is needed or 60 regardless? down this way the rate seems to 40-45 but free if no adjustments are made


If there is nothing to adjust then we wouldn't charge but im yet to have a car in that doesn't need alignment.



banditbarron said:


> @AMD is that for full setup or what level of setup would it cover?


£60 covers most cars unless its a car thats had adjustable arms fitted, adjustable top mounts etc then its £90-£120 as it takes longer.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> If there is nothing to adjust then we wouldn't charge but im yet to have a car in that doesn't need alignment.
> 
> £60 covers most cars unless its a car thats had adjustable arms fitted, adjustable top mounts etc then its £90-£120 as it takes longer.


So what about with weitecs fitted?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> So what about with weitecs fitted?


that makes no difference to the tracking. :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> that makes no difference to the tracking. :thumb:


Ah fair play, so would having my car tracked be beneficial or do i need to pay silly amounts for full laser alignment jobby?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> Ah fair play, so would having my car tracked be beneficial or do i need to pay silly amounts for full laser alignment jobby?


better off paying and know its being done right :thumb:

best way to set tracking up is with string!!! :doublesho


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

A geometry is a must for all cars regardless of whether the chassis is fully adjustable or not, i.e. toe, camber and castor. A chassis is aligned using the rear thrust angle, an imaginary line that runs down the centre of the vehicle. Because it's found at the rear this means those wheels have to be aligned first. It's for this reason that tracking and 4 wheel alignment do not work.

Tracking only concentrates on the front wheels, so how can these be aligned if the centre point of the car is at the rear...they can't, and this is why it never works, it's a blind alignment. 4 wheel alignment is slightly better as you align the front wheels to the rear, however, if the rear are not set correctly then neither will the fronts. This kind of alignment is ok on vehicles that have a fixed rear chassis, but alot of modern cars are adjustable front and rear, even if it's only the toe.

A geometry means the rear wheels will be aligned first, followed by the front. This is the correct way to align a vehicle and will get the best results in terms of handling and tyre wear. As mentioned before it also depends on the operator and how well they know the job, there's alot of people who don't unfortunately.

HTH


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

If a car is adjustable at the rear we ALWAYS set the rear up first :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Take a drive to Wheels in Motion, and ask for Tony!

He gets my custom always! Suited to our OCD-like tendencies

http://www.blackboots.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Vyker said:


> Take a drive to Wheels in Motion, and ask for Tony!
> 
> He gets my custom always! Suited to our OCD-like tendencies
> 
> http://www.blackboots.co.uk/index.php


Ask for Tony Bones as there's 2 Tony's who work there...check out the forum as well for any alignment questions you may have, there is a wealth of knowledge on there :thumb:


----------

